# Bellator signs Guillaume Delorenzi



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/29028/bellator-adds-canadian-lightweight-guillaume-delorenzi.mma



> Bellator adds Canadian lightweight Guillaume DeLorenzi
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jun 03, 2012 at 8:00 am ET
> Bellator Fighting Championships has added Canadian lightweight Guillaume DeLorenzi (9-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) to its talent list.
> 
> ...


Great signing by Bellator, he has been out along time but expect him to make waves cause this guy has some talent and was probably my top prospect before his long lay off.


----------

